# exodons



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

can anyone tell me what those are and how big do they get,and if u could post a pic please


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

their scientific name is exodon paradoxus (bucktooth tetra)

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/exodon.html


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

aiight thanks


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

a handy exodon link


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

no problem..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are really cool ive seen people p's tanks with a small school of exodens in it


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

think they could go in my 20 gallon wit 2 figure 8 pufferfish a platy and zebra danios


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking of getting some exos. All the shops around here, sell big ones that are too $$. Soon though.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to Non-piranha discussion


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i hear they get 8" but ive never seen it they are very agressive. until your electric catfish decides to shock it and eat it for breakfast one morning


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they rip goldfish up pretty well, from what I hear, although they need large schools to avoid killing each other...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> they rip goldfish up pretty well, from what I hear, although they need large schools to avoid killing each other...


 Quite true. Exos are their own worst enemy. They really need to be kept in a shoal of 8 or more and, still expect some losses.

These fish can also find the smallest opening to jump through so, make sure tank is well covered.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

think i can get 8 in a 20 gallon??? and would they kill my 2-3 inch puffers?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They do not get 8 inches. I had 12 in a 40 gallon with my jack dempsey. They are down to 9 now because the dempsey mad lunch of the small week ones. It has been awhile since i have seen them since i have been away, but i cam back to one that is close to 4 inches which is full size pretty much. These guys are very very nasty and they exhibit the kind of piranha behaviour people expect to get when they buy Piranhas but dont always get to see. They will kill anything of equall size so make sure they are with bigger fish, even slighter bigger fish can be mutalated by their constant nipping... I have a freak gourami in there that is one ugly biotch.

A cool exodon setup would be in a 30 breeder with some cool rugged plecos or keep them with a dempsey. my exodon pictures exos


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> think i can get 8 in a 20 gallon??? and would they kill my 2-3 inch puffers?


 Probably not a good combo. Puffers are way too slow to deal with exodons.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

they cant rip an Electric cat apart hahahaha


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> and would they kill my 2-3 inch puffers?


 what kinda puffer is it? most puffers prefer brackish water and exodons do not, even if they had the same water requirements, i wouldn't keep a puffer and exodons together, for the best of them both.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn unxchange, good to see you back, man! where the hell have you been?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

hey, good to see you too P45


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

what about tankmates for Exos...

I see that BDKing57 has a JDwith his, so are South American Cichlids the way to go? If so how big would the cichlid need to be to be put in with Exos?

Any others have luck with tankmates?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i actually had an electric cat with exodons, but he was 8 inches. After shocking me once i turned the light out on him.. and saw he went nuts and released a full discharge. All the top swimming exodons darted like arrows for the bottom of the tanks and rammed them selves into the gravel so hard that they all tunneled underneath of it. It was like they were suddenly sucked to the bottom of the tank, strangest thing i have ever seen. The tank was completely stirred up.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

they are figure 8s and i have them in freshwater


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> they are figure 8s and i have them in freshwater


 I would not add exodons to puffers


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

exodons will wreck your puffers the minute they hit the water. Even if they dont kill them they will mutalate them to scaleless freaks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> exodons will wreck your puffers the minute they hit the water. Even if they dont kill them they will mutalate them to scaleless freaks


 that would be a nice sight to see


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > exodons will wreck your puffers the minute they hit the water. Even if they dont kill them they will mutalate them to scaleless freaks
> ...










no it wouldn't


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > BDKing57 said:
> ...


come on u know it would be








puffers are sweet and i thought it would be cool to see 







sorry
















fooled u let those puffers burn jk









*Note I am evil and a bad person


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

hahahhahahah


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

those little suckers are mean, i want to throw a pinky in with them


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

heres my ecat. at 5 AM before my ski trip in feb. i scared him. the exo went at him. shocked and devoured. i know they didnt come out good. i was tired


----------

